

Opensource spaced repetition system (SRS)  - jteo
http://ichi2.net/anki/

======
ZeroGravitas
The killer feature for these things is content. You need the ability to draw
on a Wikipedia style collaborative project so that you don't end up entering
all the standard info (100 most common words in language X, countries/states
and capitals etc. etc.)

As far as I'm aware no one has done this yet.

~~~
jteo
What is interesting is that most people seem to be using SRS for learning
languages.

Also, I'm mystified as to why people would pay for anything similar (see
<http://fullrecall.com/>), given that

1\. The algorithm being used is freely available "SuperMemo2" 2\. Most
facts/languages are freely available.

[I'm new here. hurrah]

~~~
DenisM
It's probably becuase many people prefer a complete, working solution rather
than roll-your-own kind of thing. I would actually pay for something like
mnemosyne that works well on the Web & iPhone and has the kind of content I
care about.

